# Long Lens Honey Bee



## tomhooper (Mar 14, 2010)

Not one of my best but after the drought for subjects caused by the Winter, I was happy to get anything.  Bees were very skittish today for some reason.  Shot this with my Canon 300mm f/4L.  Used my Canon 420EX Speedlite on manual, 31mm extension tube, handheld, from about 5 ft. away.  EXIF embedded.  Wish the lower left petal area hadn't been blown out but oh well.





Thanks for looking and as always comments welcome.


----------

